# getting rid of acne scaring?



## Nicala (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi everyone!
I need help. I'm 15 and I've been breaking out a lot lately (I usually don't) and I have a lot of acne scaring left. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Any products that can help get rid of scaring or reduce it? It's seriously driving me nuts!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 28, 2009)

Are you mainly talking about the dark pigmentation that acne leaves on your skin?? That fades over time.. Or are you mainly talking about the "pits/dents" that acne can leave on your face?


----------



## Nicala (Feb 28, 2009)

the dark pigmentation.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 28, 2009)

Back when i was in highschool i had that problem too, and when i asked my dermatologist about it, he said theres really nothing you can do, it just takes time and they will fade.  He did give me a prescription skin bleaching cream and told me to apply it only in the spots were my acne was, it did work a little... All i know is that the sun can darken acne scars and make them take even longer to dissapear so wear sun screen.


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 28, 2009)

^ whoa bleaching cream?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've heard from many people that Bio-Oil works really well for fading acne scars but I've never tried it myself. I think you find it at most drugstores.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 28, 2009)

Bio oil got pretty good reviews on amazon, check it out.  I think i may get a bottle myself, ive been breaking out a little from my pregnancy

Amazon.com: Bio-Oil, 2-Ounce Bottle: Health & Personal Care


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 28, 2009)

there are alot of products trust me i have tried most of them but since you are 15 i suggest you use sunscreen and with time they will fade and in the mean time you can cover them with concealer etc. i have always had scars but i didnt know that the sun darkened them and so it made it hard for them to fade especially under the hot african sun in nigeria. but i have been using spf 15 that comes with my mac foundation and the scars are looking better. if you choose to use a fade cream go to a dermatologist as opposed to trying an over the counter product because some of them are harsh/not very nice on the skin.

hope this helps


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 28, 2009)

^^ I've always found the sun CLEARS my skin whenever I go to Nigeria. I don't purposely stay in the sun either.

Try Juice Beauty products - I've heard good things about a few of the products in the range.

Sephora: Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum: Oil/Blemish Control


----------



## Nicala (Feb 28, 2009)

oi. i never knew the sun makes it darker o.o
thing is, I do track so I'm out in the sun for at least 5 - 8 hours for track meets i use a spf 55 sunscreen under my make up and then my liquid foundation has spf 17 (i think). thanks for the recommendations. i'll ask my mom to drive me to the dermo and ill take a look at the products recommended 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thank youu


----------



## Rennah (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm trying Neutrogena Advanced Solutions Acne Mark Fading Peel
Amazon.com: Neutrogena Advanced Solutions Acne Mark Fading Peel/Unboxed: Health & Personal Care
Acne.org - Neutrogena Advanced Solutions Acne Mark Fading Peel with CelluZyme Reviews

It did work with a few spots but I haven't been using it regularly enough yet... you can try it out.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 28, 2009)

I had very bad acne scaring on my cheeks and chin and since I am so fair they show really red.  I have been using Avon's ANEW Clinical Advanced Dermabrasion System for over a year and my acne scars are pretty much non-existant.  It has provided me with amazing results and it is only $28 for a 10 week supply.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 28, 2009)

i've heard rose hip oil.. i've been trying to get my hands on it - so i haven't tried it yet and at least its natural.


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 28, 2009)

I had terrible scaring from an allergic reaction I had back in September. I just now have praise the Lord seen them fade yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I actually started using honey on my face everyday as a mask heat up a little for 8 seconds make sure its pure honey...apply after facewash and toner then leave on for 15 mins and wash off after that apply moisturizer, primer, foundation. I will continue this because I have see a dramatic change on my skin. I have broken out prob 90% less yes that dramatic. I think everyone suffering from acne should try it!


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 1, 2009)

Since the fall, I've been using a rx skin lightener (4% HQ) in conjunction with a gel that has glycolic acid, salicylic acid, and retinol, and my dark spots have faded significantly. In fact on one side of my face they are practically non-existent. I make sure that all the other products in my skin care are gentle and skin-rebuilding (with antioxidants and anti-irritants, etc). Oh and I wear sunscreen or a moisturizer with sunscreen everyday, spf 30.


----------



## revinn (Mar 1, 2009)

Bio-Oil worked extremely well on both my older and newer acne scars. I only apply it once a day, before bed, so it took about 3 months to see improvement, but it was extremely gentle and so worth it. It really improved the overall tone of my skin. I can't recommend it enough


----------



## Nicala (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Since the fall, I've been using a rx skin lightener (4% HQ) in conjunction with a gel that has glycolic acid, salicylic acid, and retinol, and my dark spots have faded significantly. In fact on one side of my face they are practically non-existent. I make sure that all the other products in my skin care are gentle and skin-rebuilding (with antioxidants and anti-irritants, etc). Oh and I wear sunscreen or a moisturizer with sunscreen everyday, spf 30._

 
4% hydroquoanine? I thought it was bad to put on more than 2%?


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_4% hydroquoanine? I thought it was bad to put on more than 2%?_

 
There are a lot of misconceptions about this product. Quite frankly, I started out with 2% over-the-counter stuff and it didn't work and I tried for a long time. So I went to the doc and got a prescription for the 4%.  I have not had any reactions to the product, and I have very sensitive skin--I mean sensitive like I can rub my face on my cat and then break out in hives sensitive.

As long as you are extra diligent about wearing sunscreen, I don't think there is anything wrong with the product. It is important to do your research though on any product you try for your face for whatever reason...Just to make sure you understand what it's for and what you need it for. I think that misuse or abuse is what gets folks in trouble most of the time when something goes wrong...


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 5, 2009)

You can also try good old Vitamin E oil - the higher the i.u the better.


----------



## iadoremac (Mar 5, 2009)

Another way to go which has worked for me but is a slow process, a very very slow process is to wearing sunblock on a daily basis. You will see that with time the scars will fade. I used this approach for my face because i am scared of using any product on it.
but i also have scars on my chest and i just purchased glycholic acid 30% so will let you know how that works out for me


----------



## Nancy.C (Mar 12, 2009)

I have been using a combination of Arbonne's Clear Advantage Toner (to prevent more acne) and their REactivating Facial Serum (promoted for anti-aging) which helps my skin regenerate faster.  They are not too expensive and there is a 45 day moneyback guarantee.  

Click for more info!
Nancy


----------



## jh4200 (Mar 12, 2009)

My doctor seems to think there's nothing you can do besides wearing sunscreen and waiting for them to fade.


----------



## mehrunissa (Mar 13, 2009)

There are a lot of gentle OTC chemical exfoliants out there that you can try.  In my teens I used something by Neutrogena that was specifically to help fade spots and even out skin tone.  They have better stuff now though.  I'd say try either their Rapid Clear 2-in-1 Fight & Fade Gel or the Advanced Solutions Acne Mark Fading Peel.  Good luck!


----------

